# Is a 10 to 15 year old Unisaw worth $700



## tmiller (Feb 8, 2007)

Lookin' thru the local Trader Mag and spotted a left tilt Unisaaw so I give'm a call. Seems it belong to an older Gentleman, who passed away last year and the family has no use for it. Did find out that it has a short Vega fence and only one cast iron table extension. No, I haven't made the ride up(about 25 miles) to go see, for myself, because I'm not sure of it's value?


----------



## DougO (Jan 4, 2006)

Seems a little high to me (IMO) but I would think the condition of the saw would be the main factor. 10 to 15 years is not a lot for one of these saws.

Here are a couple I saw that sold on ebay. Might give you a little idea what they are worth.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Delta-unisaw-Ta...ryZ20789QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
http://cgi.ebay.com/DELTA-UNISAW-TA...ryZ20789QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
http://cgi.ebay.com/DELTA-10-TILTIN...ryZ20789QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
http://cgi.ebay.com/Older-Delta-Uni...ryZ57124QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
http://cgi.ebay.com/Delta-Table-Uni...ryZ57124QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
http://cgi.ebay.com/Delta-Table-Uni...ryZ57124QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

If the saw is in good condition and still has the original fence available that is a reasonable price.

Regards

Jerry


----------



## tmiller (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks for the comments, Fellers'. I hope to go take a look Weds or Thurs and check the condition of this beast. The Northwood(Rockwell copy) contractor saw that I'm using now, is not so good, even with the clearance sale, Biesemeyer fence. I don't absolutely "need" to buy another saw but, I didn't need to be making wood dust either! At times I think I could become a tool junkie, then I look at the checking account and house payment book and decide otherwise! But I stiil gotta go see!!!!!!

Later,
Tony.


----------



## tmiller (Feb 8, 2007)

Finally made it up to see the Unisaw I was asking about and I'm not impressed enough to spend my money. It is missing the motor cover, has lots of overspray on it, the fence is a round tube deal, that I was told is a Vega, and it doesn't work real good. The arbor bearings seems tight and it doesn't make any crazy noises when it runs, so it would make for a good piece of equipment, with a few more dollars spent. For a few more dollars I can nearly justify New!

Thanks for the help,
Tony


----------

